# Top shot of Mono



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

Just a dumb question.
Why do people put a top shot of mono and a backing of braid ? Is it for abrassion in the surf ?


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Mono Topshot....*

Most of the time it is used for abrasion protection...Braid's that I've used do not
hold up well bait fishing in the surf...Mono is a little easier to cast than braids on
revolving spool reels...A little larger diameter when casting with spinning rigs so it
doesn't cut into your "Release Finger". Mono is a cheaper to loose in the normal
wear and tear of fishing...and it when combined with braid it increases the capacity
of your reel so you can catch a bigger/stronger fish...
My $0.02...
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Basically what Jackie said. I use braid just to increase my line capacity, but my primary fishing line is the mono topshot. It's much easier to handle and much more abrasive resistant on the sandbars.

If you want a nasty cut, try thumbing braid while it's under a heavy load from a big fish. The worst cut I've ever gotten fishing came that way. I had gotten deep into the braid on a big shark last year, and while thumbing the braid, got cut to the bone before I realize what had happened.

Use a mono topshot slightly weaker than your braid. That way, worst case scenario, you'll lose your topshot rather than your more expensive braid.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks guys that is good info !

tight lines !


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

You'll get a lot of opinion on this.

I don't see any reason to use a top-shot in the surf, even for shark. 

A topshot is usually 100 feet of mono spliced on top of the braid such as for fishing deep rocks, rigs, and wrecks to prevent abrasion.

The sandy surf in Texas has no such abrasion with barnacles. 

That said, the champion long-pole casting folks are mighty particular about their line and whether they use a big top-shot. There is a great deal of "shock" in casting large weights and baits into the Gulf. 

To each his or her own way. Personally, I have found that the more joints, splices, and top-shots I try to fish, the more likely it is to lose a nice feesh. Just me.

Bigfost is right - never "thumb" your braid. Never try to leader or grab braided line. 

The only exception is JB hollow core with is some really cool although expensive stuff. It's like silk! 

Try 300 yds of it just to see and feel the difference. I think you will be impressed.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Swells said:


> You'll get a lot of opinion on this.
> 
> I don't see any reason to use a top-shot in the surf, even for shark.
> 
> ...


A couple of comments. I know a lot of surf fishermen who will debate you on the abrasiveness of the Texas sandbars on braided line. I know a few who fish straight braid, but about 99% have had bad experiences with the braid breaking after being abraded by sandbars.

Second, there is a difference between a top shot and a shock leader. Top shots are as have been described. They are the main fighting line between the braid backing and the leader. A shock leader is primarily used to prevent breakoffs due to the stress of casting, although they are also handy for helping to land fish close to the beach. Most shock leaders are well under 100 feet.

Third, if a fisherman takes the time to experiment with different types of knots, and finds what works best for them, and what they can tie perfectly under fishing conditions, they usually won't have to worry about knot failure. I have a knot between my braid and my top shot, another between my top shot and my shock leader and yet another between my shock leader and my leader, and I would guess I don't experience a knot failure but maybe every couple of years.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Mono Shock leaders*

I use 300 yards of braid under ?? yards of mono with a shockleader that goes around my reel for three turns. This is for a 'thumbbuster' reel.

For a 'shock', wind the shockleader where your thumb goes on the reel. You'll get a 'shock' when it rips the bottom out of your thumb. OUCH! :hairout:

Always wind your shock leader wiith the knot resting on the side of the reel opposite your thumb.

It takes some time to get used to it, but a few 'rips' will help aid the learning process. JMHO C2


----------



## Scootster (Aug 3, 2010)

I run braid then a mono topshot followed by a shock leader. For the shock leader I go around the spool 5x then up to the tip of the rod and back to the reel. I put a drop of super glue on my mono to braid knots and have never had a knot failure even with some decent size sharks. The main reason I use a mono topshot is because braid is expensive and when you surf fish a lot any line gets destroyed either by abrasion or the occasional backlash etc... Having the mono topshot allows me to easily replace the mono without breaking the bank and always have good line on the reel. I get 2 years out of my braid. In the winter I reverse the braid on the reel which results in essentially having a new working section of line back on the reel.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Scootster said:


> I put a drop of super glue on my mono to braid knots and have never had a knot failure even with some decent size sharks.


I said I might have a knot failure every couple of years, but really thinking back, it's a lot less frequently than that. I actually can't remember the last time I had a knot fail.

Now, I've got a question for you, Scootster. If you're using your braid strictly as a backup, why do you need to replace it every couple of years? The only time I'm ever into my braid is with an exceptionally long running fish. I've got braid on some of my reels that's been there for several years, and I still feel confident in it. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

braid for backing, mono topshot, shockleader
the shockleader knot is the one with the biggest pucker factor. I always have to give myself a mental congrats when dragging a big fish up on the beach. Your knot is really tested when you pull a stuborn 5' shark over the first bar with 30lb mono tied to 50-80lb shockleader... always amazes me to get a good fish into the wade gut

and sandbars really arent abrasive at all








































its the frigging seashells dummy!


----------

